# Ticks on a 5 week old pup



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Any advice?

We got a 5 week old pup on Saturday. Mom abandoned them and the woman who had them didn't want to deal with them anymore. She told her friend to either give them away or she'd take them swimming. :grump:

So now we have Boojah, a pup who is 3/4ths Border Collie and 1/4 Blue Heeler. And tonight I was petting her and found 5 ticks. I was told that they had fleas and ticks when I got her, but didn't see any. I've checked all of my critters and kids and no more ticks. 

The older two dogs have Frontline, so I knew they'd be OK, but Boo is too young to have it. Is there anything I can give her or put on her to keep the fleas and ticks away? 

Thanks!
Tonya


----------



## Windy_jem (Feb 19, 2006)

Keep picking the ticks off then give him a bath in Selsun Blue shampoo to get rid of the fleas,
He sure is CUTE!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Dawn Dish Detergent in the bath will keep fleas off her too (and it's cheaper than Selsun Blue).

She sure is a cutie!


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

picking them off is safest for young puppies for ticks

fleas do drown so any mild shampoo and a couple of baths should get the adults off - obviously you'll have to repeat regularly to keep killing the adults til the vet says he's old enough to treat


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

At five weeks old, the puppy needs to be socialized with other dogs and/or puppies. Is he an only child? If he is, try to make dates for him to be with grown dogs with a maternal streak. I wouldn't use Selson Blue.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

If the pup is getting dog ticks it can just as easily be picking up deer ticks that are next to impossible to find and a dog and they carry lyme disease to our furred friends.

Often lyme in a dog isnt noticed till its advanced. 
Dogs can be tested at the vet for it. We have ours tested once a year because I already had lyme 2 years ago from my own back yard!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for the replies!!

I have 2 other dogs who are socializing her. Theya re working out the pecking order, but poor Boo is too young to figure it out!LOL 

I haven't found any fleas on her yet, just the ticks. Hopefully it's an isolated condition. She'll get a bath tonight. I want her to start enjoying them now when she's 3 pounds than to fight her when she's 30!

Also, is it normal for a 5 week old puppy to 'get' where to potty? She pee's every time we let her out and has poo'ed in the house only twice-each time was in the same spot. She also has a favored indoor potty spot, too. The kids are learning that when she goes there and sniffs around to take her out. I hope potty training goes well for her!


----------



## aprilcain (Apr 7, 2009)

I cant help with the ticks but thought I would share a puppy tick story hope its ok my pup now a year is named tick because he had one in his ear (almost as big as his little ear ) when he was 2 weeks I think just tiny now why was he exposed well we adopted a dog and went on vacation with my mom from montana to well all the national parks in the area az,nv,wy,ca,ut it was more than a month long 2 months about but anyways back to the point she had 8 pups in the suburban going down the road on the return trip we were in ca down by the mexico border we have 2 of them and my brother has one


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Sounds like she's smart and that potty training is already underway!


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

She's a cutie-pie!  Thanks for taking her in and giving her a good home.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Feed her in the potty spots she likes. Dogs won't defecate where they eat. I would also put a plastic sheet or tarpoulin over the spots so she can't smell them. When she is taken outside for potty, the person should get a treat out as soon as she starts to pee or poop, and the instant she is done, praise and treat. If she is treated immediatly after doing her business outside she will be more inclined to wish to do this business outside.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

I would be careful about the shampoo on a baby, a very cute baby . There are those pups that have bad reactions to things like dish soap and it can cause burns on their baby skin.


----------



## canterin' (Feb 2, 2009)

The way I read your post, you found all 5 ticks at one time? If so, maybe it was some kind of fluke. I'd just do numerous checks during the day to catch them early before they have a chance to inbed until she's old enough to treat with Frontline, etc. I'll bet it's tons of fun trying to find them in all that dark fur! Ticks are an ongoing problem on my property, and I had similar issues with my dogs when they were pups. Even I got a lovely gift of Lyme Disease from those dang parasites!!


----------

